# Sticky  **Official Aftermarket Wheels Thread**



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*Brand: *Styluz M537 Satin Black
*Dimensions: *18x8.5 +40
*Price:* $138 per wheel, $550 for all 4 before tax
*Suspension Mods:* None
*Car Information:* 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LS

*Pictures:*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And don't forget yer Smurfboad , so this is what you have been up to . we were beginning to think that you had gone out and got hitched .

We should admit those wheels do look Good Smurf !


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

best looking wheels I have found
http://www.carid.com/search/m541

http://www.carid.com/search/styluz-m531


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

warplane95 said:


> best looking wheels I have found
> http://www.carid.com/search/m541
> 
> http://www.carid.com/search/styluz-m531


Those are quite nice, however the main purpose of this thread is for examples of what the rims look like, on the Cruze. That way its easier for people to see what it will all look like, and decide whether or not they want a set for their Cruze or not. Unfortunately, no one else has taken the time to post.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

yeah, i know but i'll probably buy the m531 this winter, so you will have picture^^


----------



## CruzeForDays (Aug 12, 2013)

This might have helped me make my decision on the wheels I want. Those look good.


----------



## CruzeForDays (Aug 12, 2013)

By the way thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wish these aftermarket rims fit the Cruze's bolt pattern because these are what I would purchase if I couldn't get the oem LTZ rims. These also remind me somewhat of the LTZ rims and also have that oem look that I like. What do you guys think? 

ACE® V12 Wheels - Hyper Silver Rims

Specialized store of Tire & Wheel, car accesorries Fuji Corporation Mail Order website (scroll down and you'll see the ACE V12's)


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

ASA GT06s 
Acellera PHIs 235/40s have now switched to 225/45 Michelin Pilot Super Sports
18x8 +40
H&R springs
2013 Cruze LS
167 each, 750 shipped.

























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome, thanks 88cam! List updated.

Alright guys, lets get this rollin, who else has some aftermarket rims that they want to show off to the masses of Cruzetalk?


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2013)

Rockin Motegi wheels.
18x8 +45 offset I tried to get MSR or stylus but both where unavailable when I tried to order. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelD (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't know the exact dimensions but thought I'd share. Forte f42 haze on 225/45/18. I think they have discontinued them but can pick up fairly cheap used


----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

its really good to see this thread. I tried to start it about a month or so ago with zero luck. I hope more people find the time and passion to post for others to see and benefit.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Here is mine











Brand & Color: Team Dynamics Imola - Hyper Silver
Dimensions: 18x8 | 35 to 45
Price: £127.25 per wheel
Adapter: N/A
Spacer: N/A
Suspension Mods: None as of yet
Car Information: 2010 Cruze S VCDi


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I need more info than that to add you to the list Devilz.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> I need more info than that to add you to the list Devilz.


^^ Original post updated ^^


----------



## Vaux (Sep 16, 2012)

Wrench said:


> View attachment 38993
> 
> View attachment 39001
> 
> ...


What color are those rims?? they look bronze but i couldn't find that color. 
Looks awesome !


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I will be ordering the Rotiform BLQ rims in gun metal . Looking for some spacers (nothing crazy) and will post pics of rims ASAP . Won't be installing till summer time


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

*Brand & Color: MPW MP110Dimensions: 18x8 (not sure what off-set)Price: ~$225 eachAdapter: n/aSpacer: n/aSuspension Mods: noneCar Information: 2012 LT RS


*



















I'll upload more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Sunkenloot (May 28, 2013)

Brand & Color: Sport Edition F11, Silver. (may dip anthracite)
Dimensions: 17x7.5 offset 42mm
Backspacing: 5.87”
Bolt Pattern: 5-105
Adapter: None
Spacer: None
Weight: 21.3lbs.
Price: $89 per, $356 total
Suspension Mods: None
Car Information: 2013 Chevy Cruze LT
Tire Size: 235/50-17


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Brand & Color: Konig, Zero-In. Matte black with machined face, red undercut lip plasti dipped black.
Dimensions: 18x8 +40
Price: 524 at Discount Tire
Tires: 225/50 18 Yokohama Avid Ascend.
Adapter: No adapters.
Spacer: No spacers.
Suspension Mods: Eibach lowering springs.
Car Information: 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

been looking the entire day. There is not a lot of options for the 5X105 bolt pattern!


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice ChevyD!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

NineScorpions said:


> Nice ChevyD!


Thanks man!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> *Brand: *Styluz M537 Satin Black
> *Dimensions: *18x8.5 +40
> *Price:* $138 per wheel, $550 for all 4 before tax
> *Suspension Mods:* None
> ...


Where did you get these from?


----------



## potts213 (Jan 30, 2014)

Anyone have pics of black wheels on a Tungsten metallic car?


----------



## michael (Jan 31, 2014)

When changing to different rims, I need to buy the tire pressure sensors right?


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

michael said:


> When changing to different rims, I need to buy the tire pressure sensors right?


Or switch your stock sensors over to the new wheels if they fit.


----------



## michael (Jan 31, 2014)

cyclewild said:


> Or switch your stock sensors over to the new wheels if they fit.


Would I just have to contact the seller of the rims to find out if the stock sensors fit?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

motegi mr116 18x8 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Axis Sport Xplodes 17x7.5 anthracite with machined inserts.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

How is everyone getting these wheels so cheap? Everything I look at is ripping my arm off


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Tires: 225/50 18 Yokohama Avid Ascend.
> Suspension Mods: Eibach lowering springs.
> Car Information: 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco.


Any issues with the larger tire diameter rubbing on big bumps?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Any issues with the larger tire diameter rubbing on big bumps?


Not at all. At full lock the tire hits the fender well a very very small amount, just enough to brush any dirt away in that area. But no issues other than that. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

2013 Cruze LS 18x8 Black Sparco Assetto Gara 
Right after the install, dirtycar and all







up close of the wheel this morning 
*














*and how they look on the car


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Anybody with a charcoal cruze an all black rims. I'm thinking of getting some icw banshee 215b. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

phugoff said:


> 2013 Cruze LS 18x8 Black Sparco Assetto Gara
> Right after the install, dirtycar and all
> View attachment 63609
> 
> ...


Need to get that thing outta 4x4 status. Wheels look tiny. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

prince_bigd said:


> Axis Sport Xplodes 17x7.5 anthracite with machined inserts.


What size tire are you using? In the full size pic I can almost make it out... 215/50-17?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

phugoff said:


> 2013 Cruze LS 18x8 Black Sparco Assetto Gara


What size tire?


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

got_boost said:


> Need to get that thing outta 4x4 status. Wheels look tiny.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Debating larger tires or lowering springs


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

phugoff said:


> Debating larger tires or lowering springs


Aren't those 18's? Just throw some Eibachs on there and say bye bye to wheel gap. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

We need some red cars in here so I can see what wheels would look like on my car


----------



## Smacdaniel (Mar 5, 2014)

MACH M10 Glossy Black/ Machined Face/ Glossy Black Lip 18x8 rims with a 38 backspacing. They have 245/40R18 BFGoodrich G-force tires on them with around 8k miles.

FOR SALE HERE:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-cruze-parts/56057-18x8-mach-m10-wheels-w-bfg-g-force-tires-sale.html


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

money_man said:


> We need some red cars in here so I can see what wheels would look like on my car


Here you go. Will have to get better pics when I get a chance to wash and springs settle a little more 
Edit: sorry didn't post up specs. 
Wheels: msr095's bought used $400 for the set
Tires: 225 45 18 milestar off discounttiredirect 332 shipped
Suspension: eibachs pro kit. Just installed in pic still setteling.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Icw racing banshees 215b
Capital sport 225/50/18 tires
2011 lt cruze no suspension mods

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

llullo1 said:


> Icw racing banshees 215b
> Capital sport 225/50/18 tires
> 2011 lt cruze no suspension mods


Looks good with the larger tires! Got any pics from an angle, 3/4 view?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

MSR 045 | 18 x 8.0 | Hyper Black 
Lowered on Eibach Prokit


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> Looks good with the larger tires! Got any pics from an angle, 3/4 view?






















Thanks! Here are some side shots


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## drok (Mar 7, 2014)

Any one ever use hub adapters I have some 5x114.3 225 50 17" wheels from A different car we had and I'm selling them to get ones that fit the cruze unless anyone has good things to say about the adapters the issue that bugs me is they'll put the tire out about an inch past the fender. If I'm thinking right it'll kick up dirt alone the side of the car.. 
here's a pic of the enkei wheel


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I had a set of adapters made cost me a fair bit too but they are quality ones. Unfortunately for me with the car lowered it rubbed too much for my liking, however if I chose a smaller profile tire it could have worked. They are just sitting in my closet now 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

drok said:


> ...the issue that bugs me is they'll put the tire out about an inch past the fender. If I'm thinking right it'll kick up dirt alone the side of the car.


Not to mention looking terrible. The thinnest adapters I've heard of are 3/4" thick. On a car like the Cruze with high offset wheels to start with (ET42), makes it pretty hard to make it work.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Rotiform NUE 19x8.5 lowered on H&R springs wrapped in a front 215/35/19 and rear 225/35/19. Really not digging the gap with this much of a stretch and coils are out of range. Undecided on 235/35, 245/35, or a 235/40 to get rid of some of that gap. Any thoughts welcome


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> What size tire?


225/45r18 Thought the pic is a bad angle. The tires don't look that tiny on a daily


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> Rotiform NUE 19x8.5 lowered on H&R springs wrapped in a front 215/35/19 and rear 225/35/19. Really not digging the gap with this much of a stretch and coils are out of range. Undecided on 235/35, 245/35, or a 235/40 to get rid of some of that gap. Any thoughts welcome


Your pics look great, but make it hard to judge the gap. Got any "normal" pics? 

A 215/35-19 is only 24.9" tall. A 215/40 would still be a little short at 25.8". A 235/40 would be 26.4", pretty much right on the money (Eco 215/55-17 is 26.3"). Compared to your 215/35's, this would eliminate 3/4" of your fender gap, would raise the car 3/4" off the ground, and would allow you to hit a walnut without bending your wheels. 

If you need rubber band tires you may be better off with 20's.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Your pics look great, but make it hard to judge the gap. Got any "normal" pics?
> 
> A 215/35-19 is only 24.9" tall. A 215/40 would still be a little short at 25.8". A 235/40 would be 26.4", pretty much right on the money (Eco 215/55-17 is 26.3"). Compared to your 215/35's, this would eliminate 3/4" of your fender gap, would raise the car 3/4" off the ground, and would allow you to hit a walnut without bending your wheels.
> 
> If you need rubber band tires you may be better off with 20's.


I'll get a good pic up to judge soon. My only problem with a 235/40 is the price. A 235/35 is way cheaper and I might go that route. Or even a 245/35


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

I just installed these. Ultra Platinum Wheels 18 X 8 +45. Installed some Goodyear RS-A 245-45-18 tires off a Passat.


Before....

After...


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

fastduo, 

Wheels looks amazing! Congrats im super jealous. Where did you purchase the wheels? How much did they cost you?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> My only problem with a 235/40 is the price.


Ah yes, forgot about that. Im my many hours of searching I found that tire is pretty much only used on a few Porsches, so the tires in that size are priced accordingly... which is why I figured I'd need a 245/40 if going to 19" wheels, 26.7" diameter is only 0.4" larger diameter (+0.2" radius)than my Eco's tires, not much to worry about.


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

trevforever said:


> fastduo,
> 
> Wheels looks amazing! Congrats im super jealous. Where did you purchase the wheels? How much did they cost you?


In my opinion, they are a little bit expensive retail @$186.00 but I actually had a deal worked out with some Mustang race wheels that I had in my garage from my Saleen so I can't really tell you what you can get them for. I'm sure you can find them cheaper if you search for them. Ebay is your friend and they have them at Tire Rack as well for a good price.....

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...lse&filterNew=All&filterWeight=All&sort=Brand


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

2nd set of wheels for Sandy.

KONIG Zero-In
18x8 +40. 235/40s

























After these tires wear out I'm definitely going to go with a 245/45 or 255/40 to give me some more meat and a little taller sidewall.

Cruzen for a bruisin'


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

88cam said:


> 2nd set of wheels for Sandy.
> 
> KONIG Zero-In
> 18x8 +40. 235/40s
> ...


Those wheels look familiar!  Kind of ironic that I was thinking of getting your previous wheels, and you now have the ones I have.

Anyways they look great! Nice choice.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

The price of wheels and tires are so outrageous so frustrating!


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Moda- Black/Brushed Aluminum
Falken Ziex ZE 225/45-18
No Suspension mod yet. But if enough of you guys think she needs it, I will get some springs!
2012 ls. You can also see the technostalgia tails (love them)


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Every car needs springs!


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

*Brand: Sparco Assetto Gara in silver
Dimensions: 18x8.5 +40
Price: $750 for used rims and winter tires, sold tires and installed 225 45 GY Eagle RSA at a net cost of $150. Total $900 
Suspension Mods: None
Car Information: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT1


OE 16" steelies and wheel covers.



The new shoes and skins.

*



Ready for some summer *Cruzen!


*Adam


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks good Adam!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah for some springs too. Looks good.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I agree on the springs. Looks much better IMO with springs.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah= ready on my phone. Lol


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

MRidge43 said:


> Moda- Black/Brushed Aluminum
> Falken Ziex ZE 225/45-18
> No Suspension mod yet. But if enough of you guys think she needs it, I will get some springs!
> 2012 ls. You can also see the technostalgia tails (love them)
> ...


Not sure how I missed your post but stalked you from Lordstown video.

Love the wheels. Did they come in our bolt pattern or were they've drilled? Interested in where you purchased.


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Mick said:


> Not sure how I missed your post but stalked you from Lordstown video.
> 
> Love the wheels. Did they come in our bolt pattern or were they've drilled? Interested in where you purchased.



Yes the bolt pattern was 5x105. Got them off tirerack.com. I dont mind the stalking, haha. Im hoping to get the springs on next week sometime.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool, will look much better. Thanks for the info, hadn't seen them there.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Didn't know those moda's came in 18's. Would like those in a silver finish.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

This is what I'm planning on getting on my Cruze (this is not a real photo, this is thanks to Photoshop)

Akita Ak-85
Silver-machined
18x7.5
5x105 bolt pattern (obviously)
+42 Offset
225/45/18 tires (not realistically depicted in photo)









So the wheels were installed yesterday and here's what they actuallylook like:


----------



## EcogioM6 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Brand & Color:* Motegi MR126 matte white
*Dimensions:* custom drilled 5x115
*Price:* 235 ea
*Adapter:* no adapters
*Spacer:* no spacers
*Suspension Mods:* no suspension mods (yet)*
Car Information:* 2012 Chevy Cruze eco M6


----------



## EcogioM6 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

EcogioM6 said:


> *Dimensions:* custom drilled 5x115*
> Car Information:* 2012 Chevy Cruze eco M6


Do you mean 5x105?

What wheel width and offset? Did I read the sticker right, 235/35-20?


----------



## EcogioM6 (Mar 2, 2014)

my bad, you are right 5x105 , width is 8.5 32 offset


----------



## CruzenBC (Aug 20, 2014)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Brand & Color: Konig, Zero-In. Matte black with machined face, red undercut lip plasti dipped black.
> Dimensions: 18x8 +40
> Price: 524 at Discount Tire
> Tires: 225/50 18 Yokohama Avid Ascend.
> ...


Sweet dude!

I was actually wondering about how this exact config would look like on the Cruze, lowered on 18's with 225/50 rubber. Looking good!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey guys, these are my Rotiforms VCE's, 18" currently on stock LTZ rubbers. Stretch coming soon! I went with a 40mm offset and colour matched my taupe grey paint. Currently on DGR coilovers might make a swap to the new KW Variant 1's next year. I will update better pics at a later time. cheers.


----------



## broadz (May 4, 2014)

Vertini Dynasty 20x8.5 with 245/35/20 Pirelli tyres


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very very nice wheels you guys! Jelly!


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Broadz are you lowered?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks my dude, at the car meets I attend people really like em or they really hate em haha. 




trevor_geiger said:


> Very very nice wheels you guys! Jelly!


----------



## broadz (May 4, 2014)

Yeah, I forgot to mention I have the Irmscher 40mm lowered springs


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

got these sick looking rims here boy, 17" .......pure mean mugging :blink:


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm completely jealous of this thread :sad010:....I want new shoes now lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ I'm sure you'll get there


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> thanks my dude, at the car meets I attend people really like em or they really hate em haha.


Those look surprisingly good on the car! Do you have any pics down the side showing flush/offset?

How's the ride sitting that low? Do you have any suspension travel left in the front?


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

If im looking at 19x8.5 and 19x9.5, what should my offset be front and rear? Also, its a diesel if that matters besides the bolt pattern.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

a 19x8.5 rim on a Diesel, why did you even buy the diesel if your going to kill your mpg like that.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Ger8mm said:


> a 19x8.5 rim on a Diesel, why did you even buy the diesel if your going to kill your mpg like that.


It may affect mileage, but I doubt it will "kill" it. The OEM 17" Diesel wheels are pretty heavy... by your logic, GM "killed" the mileage of the Diesel by not putting the much lighter 17 lb Eco wheels on it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Haha thanks man, I'll take some pics of the side fitment for u tomorrow. As for suspension travel I'm still pretty good on the front , fair travel and she's really low. The rear will get lowered next year once I switch up that brutal magnaflow exhaust . The DGR coilovers feel great however I'm looking into the KW series for their potential "spring rates" I'm sure they are 10k and up. I'm currently on 8k 




Blue Angel said:


> Those look surprisingly good on the car! Do you have any pics down the side showing flush/offset?
> 
> How's the ride sitting that low? Do you have any suspension travel left in the front?


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Ger8mm said:


> a 19x8.5 rim on a Diesel, why did you even buy the diesel if your going to kill your mpg like that.


Because I'm not really concerned with that. I also doubt it would kill my mileage. I'm looking for wheels for the summer. Forged, lightweight wheels that look good. If anything, my driving style kills my mileage but I don't really care. 


Now, anyone have insight on the offset, mainly concerned with the rear wheels and staggered fitment.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Overspray said:


> ...anyone have insight on the offset, mainly concerned with the rear wheels and staggered fitment.


I can't comment on staggered fitment, though IIRC I have seen a Cruze (earlier in this thread maybe?) that ran a 19x8.5 front and 19x9.5 rear.

Offsets for the diesel should be the same as the regular cruze. Your stock wheels should have an offset of 42mm or very close to it and are 17x7. If you want ot play it safe, go off of what someone else did, or get the car lowered to your desired height and use a straight edge against your stock wheels to project up to the fender to see what width and offset will work.


----------



## Tavillain (Aug 19, 2014)

broadz said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention I have the Irmscher 40mm lowered springs




Do you have any issues with your tire size and lowering, rub, bottoming out, ect..? I'm running a 235/35/20 and was looking to go lower with eibachs. Let me know if you have any issues. Thanks


----------



## Wee-neary (Jul 20, 2014)

What would the bolt pattern for a cruze sw 1.7 diesel be in the uk I'm in dyer need of wheel upgrade hate standard ones was looking at vauxhall ones but don't know what would fit looking for a set of 18 but would settle for 17 " if they were nice the 16" standard ones look tiny on the car


----------



## fire7rescue (Oct 14, 2012)

*Brand & Color:* MSW Type 22 Black
*Dimensions:* 16x7
*Price:* $90/$360 set
*Adapter:* None
*Spacer:* None
*Suspension Mods:* None
*Car Information:* 2013 Cruze 1LT RS Package, 1.4T

Sorry only have 1 pic, but have been away from the threads for awhile. Found these locally from another owner and love the way they look!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

*Brand & Color:* MRR Ground Force 07 Gloss Black
*Dimensions:* 18x8
*Price:* $260/$1040 set
*Adapter:* None
*Spacer:* None
*Suspension Mods:* Ksport Coilovers
*Car Information:* 2011 Cruze 1LT 1.4T


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

Can I get a few opinions on these wheels:









I'm a lil hesitant cause the set is almost $1000 and Winter is almost here so it makes much sense to wait until the spring, was gonna wrap them in some Dunlops


----------



## Cruzeguy1978 (Apr 15, 2014)

really like your wheels bro. what kind of lip is that??


----------



## ReezyAyye (Oct 22, 2014)

Niche Milan Black Machined
19x8.5 225/40/R19 Tires
$1400 for the set incl. tires. $216 per rim
2014 Chevy Cruze LS

Rims were 5x100 but were custom drilled to fit 5x105 from tire shop.


----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

Spec 1 SP-8 19x9.5 rear +32
19x8.5 front +38


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzLTZ (Oct 19, 2014)

I just realized I was searching for 5x100.... instead of 5x105

back to square one


----------



## Brian9 (Nov 9, 2014)

In doing some homework with a tire comparison chart I've found that a 235/45/18 is closest to the stock 16" tire size except for the 235/45's being 3/4" wider. Is anyone here running this size? If not, why? Sorry if I didn't post this in the right place.


----------



## oldsauce (Dec 30, 2014)

I just got these msw type 22 16" rims for my '14 cruze lt. I'm waiting for warmer weather to toss them on. Probably going to pull the stock tires off the stock rims and put them on these. My old man got them for me for Christmas and said the gent at the store said they're comparable. But I was just curious if anyone had a similar experience with similar rims? Am I just waisting my time with the 16's? Do they look stupid? I feel like anything would be better then the hubcaps that come stock on it because I loathe them.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Anything is better than hubcaps!


----------



## halo3b2 (Jan 16, 2013)

may i ask where you got these from?


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey Guys,
I combed through this thread looking for ideas for wheels I want to put on my Cruze, I couldn't really find anything, but what I did find is this Site: Performance Plus Tire iConfigurator

I know it isn't actual pictures of wheels on cars, but I think it shows what the wheels will look like on your car. Or at least you can get the general idea.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Got an early tax refund present for my car:

Maxxim Maze 18x7.5 +42 offset. These are meant to fit my Diesel at 5x115









Weight is a cool 21.4lbs each:









Which, believe it or not, is a couple pounds lighter than the stock Diesel wheel.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Loving the new wheels Danny, car is looking really good.


----------



## aceman0455 (Dec 15, 2014)

ok I'm hoping you all can help me. all this math and metric or standard conversion is making my head hurt. Id like to put 18" steel wheels in my cruze. the problem i keep running into is i can't find 18" wheels in my bolt pattern. So I'm looking a bolt pattern adapters and i have found a few. I'm interested in the 5 spoke steels much like what comes on ford explorers and dodge chargers the last few years. My question is this with the additional width of the adapter what depth can the steel wheel be without rubbing the fender? i was thinking an 18" wheel at 7.5 inches wide run stock width with a 18" 45 series tire would work. but I didn't wanna drop the money on all of it if it won't work. so 18X7.5 5-114.3 (or 100 or 110) 225 or 215 X 45. Did I get all this right?


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Aceman, youll have to calculate the thickness of the adapters into the offset of the wheels that you want to purchase. If your Cruze is not a diesel, then the lug pattern will be 5x105


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

aceman0455 said:


> ok I'm hoping you all can help me. all this math and metric or standard conversion is making my head hurt. Id like to put 18" steel wheels in my cruze. the problem i keep running into is i can't find 18" wheels in my bolt pattern. So I'm looking a bolt pattern adapters and i have found a few. I'm interested in the 5 spoke steels much like what comes on ford explorers and dodge chargers the last few years. My question is this with the additional width of the adapter what depth can the steel wheel be without rubbing the fender? i was thinking an 18" wheel at 7.5 inches wide run stock width with a 18" 45 series tire would work. but I didn't wanna drop the money on all of it if it won't work. so 18X7.5 5-114.3 (or 100 or 110) 225 or 215 X 45. Did I get all this right?


I am wondering why you are looking to put 18" STEEL wheels on your cruze?


----------



## aceman0455 (Dec 15, 2014)

I prefer the look of 18's and I like the durability of steel. I live in upstate ny and the road kinda suck around here. I'm also a firefighter/emt paid and volunteer so I don't always have a say in the roads I drive down.


----------



## aceman0455 (Dec 15, 2014)

Overspray said:


> Aceman, youll have to calculate the thickness of the adapters into the offset of the wheels that you want to purchase. If your Cruze is not a diesel, then the lug pattern will be 5x105


Thats where I get confused to be honest. Once it gets into the offset and the adapter thickness I get lost. The adapters I'm finding are between .75" and 1.25" added to the wheel thickness 7-8" I'm not sure if that would still clear the fender?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I could see 20's being an only concern and running fat tires.... other then that I still have tons of room ( even when I turn the wheels ) before anything rubs.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

aceman0455 said:


> Thats where I get confused to be honest. Once it gets into the offset and the adapter thickness I get lost. The adapters I'm finding are between .75" and 1.25" added to the wheel thickness 7-8" I'm not sure if that would still clear the fender?


To get an idea, imagine adding the adapter thickness to your existing wheels. If the thinnest adapter is .75" you can picture that adapter pushing your stock wheels outboard by that amount. That's quite a difference.

Which wheels do you have right now? Stock Cruze wheels are about 42mm offset. Adding a .75" (19mm) spacer will be the same as removing 19mm of offset from the wheel. An et42 wheel then becomes an et23 wheel (42-19). If the wheel you choose is the same width as your stock wheel and has the same offset, it will stick out farther by the thickness of the adapter.

I have an app on my iPhone called Wheel App Plus. It makes it very easy to visualize changes in wheel size, and includes an input for spacer/adapter thickness.


----------



## aceman0455 (Dec 15, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> To get an idea, imagine adding the adapter thickness to your existing wheels. If the thinnest adapter is .75" you can picture that adapter pushing your stock wheels outboard by that amount. That's quite a difference.
> 
> Which wheels do you have right now? Stock Cruze wheels are about 42mm offset. Adding a .75" (19mm) spacer will be the same as removing 19mm of offset from the wheel. An et42 wheel then becomes an et23 wheel (42-19). If the wheel you choose is the same width as your stock wheel and has the same offset, it will stick out farther by the thickness of the adapter.
> 
> I have an app on my iPhone called Wheel App Plus. It makes it very easy to visualize changes in wheel size, and includes an input for spacer/adapter thickness.


Thanks for that info. I'll take a look at the app today.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Also FWiW, modern day steel wheels aren't much for durability. I ran 18" steel Camaro Heritage wheels last winter on my Typhoon, I must have bent one per month or more.






Heres a wheel pic to keep post on topic. My setup so far for the summer... 20x8.5 +41


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Overspray said:


> Heres a wheel pic to keep post on topic. My setup so far for the summer... 20x8.5 +41


Which wheels are those? Have you got any more pics? Cadillac ELR?


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

*Brand & Color: **Mach 2Crave M7 | Black with Machined Face
TIRES: General GMAX AS-03
Dimensions: 18 X 8 | + 42
Price: $175 each | Total package $1,240 with tire mounted/balanced/shipped
Car Information: 2011 Cruze LS

More pictures to follow once I get them on the car.








*


----------



## Jmon10 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello everyone new to the cruze family and had a question. I'm wanting to buy rims for my 2014 Cruze Eco buf want to make sure I get the right ones. What's the biggest I can go without any worries of it rubbing on the wheel well. Thanks


----------



## Shifty (Jan 12, 2014)

XXR 531 - 18x9.5 +35 tires will be 215/45-18's....coilovers and camber shims as well


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Shifty said:


> XXR 531 - 18x9.5 +35


What bolt pattern did you get? Are you using adapters? If so, how thick?

Did you take a straight edge and measure how much poke you have from the fender front and rear?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Jmon10 said:


> What's the biggest I can go without any worries of it rubbing on the wheel well. Thanks


You're best to look through this thread and the suspension thread and see what people are running. If you have specific questions, shoot the member a PM. WARNING: A lot of cars with great stance and flush wheel fitment require fender rolling.


----------



## Shifty (Jan 12, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> What bolt pattern did you get? Are you using adapters? If so, how thick?
> 
> Did you take a straight edge and measure how much poke you have from the fender front and rear?


 The wheels are a 5x114.3/5x110 18x9.5 +35 XXR 531 I got on clearance for under $100 ea after military discount. I do have a 25mm(1") adapter to 5x114.3, I had to shave 1/2" off all of my lug studs, The front poke is at 1-1/4" and the rear is at 1-3/4"...I have 2- 1/2 degree camber shims for each rear hub and still figuring out which coilovers to go with...the setup will be complete in the late Winter-early spring timeframe.


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

Nobody said:


> MSR 045 | 18 x 8.0 | Hyper Black
> Lowered on Eibach Prokit


What size tires are you running?


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

What are some good sites for rims with good prices. I'm not in to spending that much. I have the Cruze diesel so the bolt pattern is 5x115


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

dinoreal said:


> What are some good sites for rims with good prices. I'm not in to spending that much. I have the Cruze diesel so the bolt pattern is 5x115


http://msrwheels.com

http://Americaneaglewheel.com


----------



## loneranger (Jan 13, 2015)

Just purchased these "SHOOZ" rims, 18x7.5, 5x105 in Hamilton Ontario
"Shooz chrome 010" with chrome valve stems
Will post some photos once I get them installed in mid April.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

Got 2013 with 27000kms Sept 14. Now in very happy with it got fogs, kicker sub and amps, got leather seat covers and last but not least the wheels I tossed a coin and went with 225 50 18 instead of 235 45 18.
The wheels are fast wheels 
Rennen 35+ offset 18x8 I. Wanted hyper silver look nothing was i stock. Or available till summer so went with the black further tell.another thing I'd like to machine the back part 4-6mm in the further it drives awesome still.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^&^^^^


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

I'll get a better pic


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Hood star can you be more specific on which Rennen wheels those are?


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

**** that's bad pic. It's actually manufactured by FAST WHEELS the rim is called rennen.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

Those are the rims i hard to see always that's why I wanted hypersilver.


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

???


----------



## countryboy90 (Nov 26, 2014)

Niche NR6 Matte Black
17x7.5 +45 offset
think I paid 521 for just the rims on ebay
rim is dual pattern 5x105 and 5x120 
2014 2LT RS no suspension mods
one thing to note with these rims. you will need spline lugnuts, regular acorn head nuts are too big for the hole. the socket will scratch the rim


----------



## whitecruze (May 27, 2012)

2014 Chevy Cruze 1LT 6MT
TSW Nurburgring Matte Gunmetal
18x8 +40 
$295/ea, $1,177 for all 4 before tax
Eibach Prokit
Sumitomo Tour Plus LSW 225/45/R18 $110/ea


----------



## loneranger (Jan 13, 2015)

Got the rims put on.


----------



## 1.4TheRoad (Apr 16, 2015)

Smurfenstein said:


> *Brand: *Styluz M537 Satin Black
> *Dimensions: *18x8.5 +40
> *Price:* $138 per wheel, $550 for all 4 before tax
> *Suspension Mods:* None
> *Car Information:* 2012 Chevrolet Cruze


This wheel seems to be discontinued. It reminds me of the miro type 111, which I NEED but won't fit because of bolt pattern. Because of the dish they can't make an offset that won't stick out half an inch with an adapter. They max out at +40 and I would need a +60 to get close to flush.

I'm going to keep searching for wheels and call miro to see if they will do a redrill to 5 x 105. In the mean time has anyone seen a wheel like these in 5x105 around somewhere else? Even better if it has mad dish Like the type 111s. 
The miro are almost 300 a wheel, so with a redrill I could be hurting bad compared to these 550 a set dvin's.


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

whitecruze said:


> 2014 Chevy Cruze 1LT 6MT
> TSW Nurburgring Matte Gunmetal
> 18x8 +40
> $295/ea, $1,177 for all 4 before tax
> ...


Looks good! Appreciate the info. It looks like someone wanted they could get quite a bit more aggressive and still fit. Any rubbing issues?


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> To get an idea, imagine adding the adapter thickness to your existing wheels. If the thinnest adapter is .75" you can picture that adapter pushing your stock wheels outboard by that amount. That's quite a difference.
> 
> Which wheels do you have right now? Stock Cruze wheels are about 42mm offset. Adding a .75" (19mm) spacer will be the same as removing 19mm of offset from the wheel. An et42 wheel then becomes an et23 wheel (42-19). If the wheel you choose is the same width as your stock wheel and has the same offset, it will stick out farther by the thickness of the adapter.
> 
> I have an app on my iPhone called Wheel App Plus. It makes it very easy to visualize changes in wheel size, and includes an input for spacer/adapter thickness.


Awesome app! Thank you. Was looking for something that included wheel spacers.


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

2011 Cruze LTZ/RS
18x8 Matte Graphite Sparco Assetto Gara +40
225/45/18 Capitol Sport UHP Tires
Stock Suspension


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I am thinking of getting these for my car.

Sikk Wheels Wicked 20x8.5 Black Machine Face Black Lip High Offset - Wheel and Tire Package

Any opinions? I like the look of the 20s I saw on someones car in this post, if I go with 18s i feel like it would have to be lowered for me to like it.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Danny5 said:


> Got an early tax refund present for my car:
> 
> Maxxim Maze 18x7.5 +42 offset. These are meant to fit my Diesel at 5x115
> 
> ...



I saw these exact rims while looking for some I want. All I could think was, why do they not sell these in blue. And now seeing red on red it just makes me envious. Lol Looks great though!


----------



## bluefirestarter (Jan 15, 2013)

Finally got mine put on. Woot woot!

2013 LT1 RS
Anrdos Spec D
$100 each
18x8 42mm
Firehawk Wide Oval Indy 500 Summer Tires


----------



## malcolm.bondin33 (Jun 11, 2015)

New 19inche concave style just done.


----------



## malcolm.bondin33 (Jun 11, 2015)

View attachment 151266
View attachment 151274














New 19 inch concave style just done.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

^ XXR 535s? Love the look, needs moar low!


----------



## Fowla87 (Jun 21, 2015)

TSW Nurburgring 17"


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Has anyone here actually ran staggered fitment? Im talking about 18x8 up front and 18x9 in the rear? Im looking at doing this over the winter but im curious as to what offsets i would need


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

18" tsw nurburgrings. Stock lt rs. Wrapped in 245/40-18 potenza re 970


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

170-3tree said:


> 18" tsw nurburgrings. Stock lt rs. Wrapped in 245/40-18 potenza re 970


Are you sure those are 245/40? Maybe it's just that particular picture, but they look like they might be 225/40, slightly lower profile than the stock 225/45.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Probably just the picture and the obnoxiously high ride height. I checked them in my shop before I put them on.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

malcolm.bondin33 said:


> View attachment 151266
> View attachment 151274
> View attachment 151282
> View attachment 151282
> ...


ride height of a suby lol


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

Blue_RS said:


> Has anyone here actually ran staggered fitment? Im talking about 18x8 up front and 18x9 in the rear? Im looking at doing this over the winter but im curious as to what offsets i would need


Its possible especially if you plan on running Fast Rennens...My Sonic had Rennens in 17x8.5 et35 all around but I was going to run 17x7.5 up front 17x8.5 Rear, but since I ran 245s all around I went with the 8.5.....My Cruze currently has 18x9 ET30 Rennens and when I was at FAST Wheels playing around with size and offsets with the tech guys before we machined my wheels we had toyed with the staggered setup 18x8 et35 front, 18x9 et40 in the rear and it fit fine. Pls keep in mind that the part# will need to be created at FAST for the 18x9 et40 since only the et30 exists for my guinea pig set. PM me when your ready and I'll call my contact for you.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

*Brand/Model: *Black MSR 013s
*Dimensions: *17x7.5", +38, 5x115 bolt-pattern
*Price: *$506.12 for all four
*Suspension Mods: *None (Stock "Sport Suspension")
*Car Information: *2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel


























These have the factory Fuel Max's on them. The stock wheels have the Xi3s on them for winter.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks good MP81. You live right by me, I also am from Washington.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks, I really like how they turned out - even though it's not my car, I chose the wheels. Main criteria was A) black wheel, B) less spokes than my MSR 045s (11 split spokes), since I wash the cars. 

And no way!


----------



## datedd (Jun 30, 2015)

Roderick RW6. Custom drilled. 19 x 8.5 on 245 35 ZR 19.


----------



## holter41 (Aug 17, 2015)

Does anyone have just aftermarket 16inch rims? Would like to just buy new rims without buying new tires!


----------



## doyle585 (Oct 17, 2015)

This thread still active?


----------



## lmcquaid (Oct 21, 2015)

I have a practical question. Don't know if I should post it here but: I'm in need of winter tires. I've read that smaller tires are better in the winter and they sure are cheaper. I priced out the tires I want and they come to 900 bucks for the 17 inchers or 650 for 16 inchers. But I'd have to buy 16 inch wheels to go with them. I have a diesel and I believe that the normal Cruze comes with 16 inch wheels so I was thinking of going to a car grave yard and hunt down some trashed Cruze with intact wheels. 

What do you guys think? Good idea? What are the advantages of bigger wheels other than that they look sweet? Any advice?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone run an 8.5" wheel on a 30 mm offset? Whether it be 18" or 19", how much does it stick out past the fender or does it set flush?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

datedd said:


> Roderick RW6. Custom drilled. 19 x 8.5 on 245 35 ZR 19.
> 
> View attachment 160185
> 
> ...


What offset you running?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

My wheel setup: 18x9 Fast Rennens with 30mm offset & Kumho solus 215/40/18 tires. Also on pedders coilovers.


----------



## esr04d (Sep 14, 2015)

Brand Gianna blitz 
Size 20 8.5
Tires lexani lx seven 225 35 20
Lowered eibach pro kit 
No camber bolts 
Price was 2800 for 5 rims with tires an inserts( I don't have the inserts in)


----------



## esr04d (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't know why it didn't load in last one but ok an the 2nd pic it's clean but not lowered


----------



## esr04d (Sep 14, 2015)

Not lowered


----------



## esr04d (Sep 14, 2015)

Clean an lowered


----------



## Bamtnm (Feb 13, 2016)

*20" KMC Rockstars*

KMC Rockstars 20x8
$210 each
Nankang 235/35/20
$105 each
Eibach pro kit coming soon
2014 ltz


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

Selling my 18" aftermarket wheels and tires in the classified section. Very new tires.....

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-c...new-uniroyal-245-45-18-tires-fs-miami-fl.html


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Hood Star said:


> Got 2013 with 27000kms Sept 14. Now in very happy with it got fogs, kicker sub and amps, got leather seat covers and last but not least the wheels I tossed a coin and went with 225 50 18 instead of 235 45 18.
> The wheels are fast wheels
> Rennen 35+ offset 18x8 I. Wanted hyper silver look nothing was i stock. Or available till summer so went with the black further tell.another thing I'd like to machine the back part 4-6mm in the further it drives awesome still.


Any reason you went with the 35+ offset instead of the 45+ offset? I'm ordering these wheels this week that's my final decision though is the offset not sure what difference it really make one vs the other? likely 225 width though..


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

A low offset moves the wheel/tire away from the suspension. Which is what you want because of the increased wheel width. 

Too high of an offset on a 8" wide wheel or higher could result in suspension clearance issues.


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Okay guess that solves my offset picking issue and explains why the 9" only comes in a 30 offset.
Thanks Evo.


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Got got my wheels yesterday, Installed today.
Fast wheels, Rennen 18x8 +35
wrapped in a set of Nexen 235/45 18
I live in Canada so prices sound quite high but everything's worst up here, tires, wheels, and sensors right around the $2000 mark.
2015 Cruze LT 
Once I find a good place to get them it will be going on eibach pro-kit.


----------



## FM Wheels (Sep 4, 2015)

Brand:Avant Garde 
Size: 18x8
Model: M220s 
Bolt Pattern: redrilled to 5x105 by us
Offset: +30 

Look us up, we've done a ton of chevy cruzes. We offer options you wouldn't think where possible.


----------



## Rickster (Feb 13, 2016)

*Fast Wheels FC04*
For your reference and (hopefully) viewing pleasure... a 2015 Cruze Diesel with Fast Wheels FC04 wheel. It is one of their "flow formed" models that they say are lighter and stronger and... a bit more expensive. At 17.4 lbs claimed for my 17x8 wheel, the FC04 is on the light side of the spectrum. 

These wheels are painted in "titanium" (aka medium metallic grey); they do sparkle nicely in the sunshine. 

The Cruze Diesel takes a 5x115 bolt pattern while I was told a 5x114.3 would also work. These are a true 5x115 and I learned Fast Wheels drills the bolt pattern after the order is placed as the wheel is designed to accommodate a number of bolts patterns. The +35 offset helps keep the wheel out towards the edge of the wheelwell. 

So many wheel companies and styles and colours and finishes... 

Top marks to the team at Auto Add-Ons in Kingston, ON for their competitive prices and great service. 

Brand & Color: Fast Wheels, painted, titanium colour
Dimensions: 17x8.0 / +35 offset
Price: $199 each CAD at Auto Add-Ons in Kingston, ON
Adapter: just a hub centring ring
Spacer: none
Suspension Mods: none
Car Information: 2015 Cruze Diesel, Silver Ice colour


----------



## Dutch_89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thats a nice wheel and color combo, very clean Rickster


----------



## doyle585 (Oct 17, 2015)

Not lowered 18 inch rims.. Its **** finding this lug patteren locally
Painted the rims.. I'll probably redo them again


----------



## doyle585 (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

*Brand: ICW Racing 215H Banshee Satin
Dimensions: 17x7.5 (5x105/5x4.5)
Suspension Mods: None
Car Information: 2012 1LT RS
Tires: Continental ContiProContact 225/50r17 













*


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

TSW Mechanica Silver/Machined Face. 19x8+35 with 235/40/19 Pirelli P7 All Season Plus:

2015 Cruze Diesel (5x115) with KSport Coilovers:


----------



## Rickster (Feb 13, 2016)

Very handsome wheel for your clean black Cruze. 
Bonus for the Diesel :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Cody_ (Jan 5, 2016)

2011 Cruze LS

Chevrolet Corvette Sawblade wheels (1992)

17 x 8.5 (56 Offset) 

1.5 inch adapter 5x105 to 5x4.75 (120.7) 

Stock suspension. Springs to come. 

Nankang 215/40/r17 Tires 

Car is a current work in progress, more photos/specs to come. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Always loved those wheels, had no idea they would fit on the Cruze



Cody_ said:


> 2011 Cruze LS
> 
> Chevrolet Corvette Sawblade wheels (1992)
> 
> ...


----------



## rhomski (Nov 16, 2015)

The01Cav said:


> 2011 Cruze LTZ/RS
> 18x8 Matte Graphite Sparco Assetto Gara +40
> 225/45/18 Capitol Sport UHP Tires
> Stock Suspension


Are they 5x105?


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

Brand: 2crave no14
Dimensions: 18x7.5 +35
bpattern 5x105
Suspension Mods: None
Car Information: 2014 1.8 LS 
be nice


----------



## Jovonne_Price (Sep 11, 2016)

MichaelD said:


> Don't know the exact dimensions but thought I'd share. Forte f42 haze on 225/45/18. I think they have discontinued them but can pick up fairly cheap used


Freak awesome look bro... Especially the headlights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kifflom (Oct 5, 2016)

Sparco Terra Grey
17x7.5
$69US EA, $276US set
2012, Chevrolet, Cruze, Eco A/T

I got the rims from Tirerack on sale and had them shipped up north. Still one of the best deals. The tires are kumho i'zen kw22.


































Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnG (Oct 16, 2016)

2011 cruze lt
20" mpw 20x8.5


----------



## ThatMurderedOutCruze (Mar 11, 2016)

ESR sr02, 18x9.5 +22, Sumitomo HTR 235/40/18. Really nice set of wheels from a good company. Drilled to 5x105.


----------



## 28c_Beta (Sep 18, 2016)

ThatMurderedOutCruze said:


> ESR sr02, 18x9.5 +22, Sumitomo HTR 235/40/18. Really nice set of wheels from a good company. Drilled to 5x105.


Holy ****, you ever race that?


----------



## ThatMurderedOutCruze (Mar 11, 2016)

28c_Beta said:


> Holy ****, you ever race that?


Have I raced it? Yes. Did it do well? No lol. But I have raced it. Haha.


----------



## jimenezhector93 (Mar 25, 2016)

Where did you get your adapters I'd I may ask?





Cody_ said:


> 2011 Cruze LS
> 
> Chevrolet Corvette Sawblade wheels (1992)
> 
> ...


----------



## rzeszowiak98 (Dec 9, 2016)

Did you get them redrilled or custom made with the 5x105 bolt pattern


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This started out as a PM to Smurfenstien, but as I wrote it, it made more sense to put it out there for the tire guru's to weigh in on:

I know this would be time consuming, but I thought I would ask. Have you considered making a consolidation of this thread? I have putting off buying new rims and tires because it seems that if you are not someone who works at "Tirerack" or some other shop, it is difficult to figure out and I for one cannot afford an $1200 - 1800 mistake. I thought your initial post made perfect sense, but after reading 20 pages more than once my mind is swimming.:dizzy:

It sure would be nice, aka pipe dream, to be able to say: for a 2014 LT, you need this size rim, with this offset, with or without spacers, to get a flush look and change this if you have Eibachs etc...

I am also assuming that different rim manufacturers, and for that matter different rims, do things that will affect these answers as well.

So there it is- one of my many worthless musings:th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

First Pic(Summer 2015) my old 18x9 et30 FAST Rennens, Second Pic(currently for sale) 19x8.5 et45 FAST FC04's


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

whitecruzersturbo said:


> First Pic(Summer 2015) my old 18x9 et30 FAST Rennens, Second Pic(currently for sale) 19x8.5 et45 FAST FC04's


I liked the rims in the first pic. What made you change them?

Also have you considered blacking out the chrome on the fogs? I think it would give it a cleaner look.

Also could you lighten the second picture to make it easier to see?

Thanks


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

I wanted to go 19", I'll attempt to find a better pic of the bronze wheels before they sell. I was at FAST on Thursday taking care of my 2017 wheel setup..pics to come during test fitting


----------



## Acolombie (Feb 12, 2017)

Is anyone running basket weave style wheels? I found a pair of xxr's i love but xxr's dont come in 5x105. Seeing if anyone knows of any wheels with the correct bolt pattern before I go looking into getting re drilled


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

No idea, post a link to them so we can see what you mean by basket weave style.


----------



## Chris Ocean (Oct 3, 2016)

I want the ones on the right?! Link to where you got them from? Or if you sell them please keep me in mind first! I am in love with those!




whitecruzersturbo said:


> First Pic(Summer 2015) my old 18x9 et30 FAST Rennens, Second Pic(currently for sale) 19x8.5 et45 FAST FC04's


----------



## Duv (Aug 3, 2016)

Would I be able to lower my Cruze if I'm running a 235-45-18 tire on a 18 x 8 rim? 40mm Offset? - 2014 Cruze 2LT


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> No idea, post a link to them so we can see what you mean by basket weave style.


Maybe something like the Pontiac honeycomb wheels on the 80s TAs


----------



## dovE (Jun 6, 2017)

So nice! Love the way the lugs look with the wheel. It's the little things!


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

Summer 2017, 18x9 et35 FAST Nineteen80's on 225/40/18 rubber


----------



## Cruze_SLC (Mar 25, 2018)

I am going to post this but I'm sure that some might wonder what I've been drinking. Anyways I came over from the Focus ST world and those cars also have a small selection of wheels due to their lug pattern. Well I had to let that car go due to life issues and I still have my factory tires and wheels from that car. I test fit one on the front of my 17 Cruze this morning. Lug pattern is close so I was able to put the wheel on and thread a couple lug nuts down to hold the wheel there. I lowered the car down just for looks sake and I really like the look. The wheels hit the brake calipers and the tire is up against the suspension. After some measuring I'm sure these would work with 1.25" adapters to get from 5x105 to 5x108 for the wheels. The Focus wheel is 18x8 55mm offset. I found a deal for adapters that have a center hub bore of 56.5 so now I am wondering if that'll work on our cars because the hub bore is 56.6. If not I guess it's dremel time. The tire size is 235/40r18. So at 70 mph showing I'll be going roughly 68.5 mph. Not a big deal. What does everyone think? Yay or nay. Of course I'll need to wrap the center caps so it doesn't say Ford ?


----------



## stepasyd (Feb 11, 2018)

I like it, other than the circled problem, obviously. Lol

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanCruze (Jan 23, 2018)

*Brand & Color: Mach ME4 Silver
Dimensions: 18x8 +35
Price: $1200 for the set (Tires and TPMS Included) 
Adapter: 5 x 105 
Suspension Mods: Stock Suspension 
Car Information: 2014 Chevy Cruze LS


























*


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

DeanCruze said:


> *Brand & Color: Mach ME4 Silver
> Dimensions: 18x8 +35
> Price: $1200 for the set (Tires and TPMS Included)
> Adapter: 5 x 105
> ...


Well I'll be darned!
I just got the same wheels albeit a bad experience from the distributor, but nevertheless, yeah!
Nice!
I tweaked mine with chevy center caps. I wasn't quite fond of the new wheel center caps.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Finally, summer is approaching and I couldn't wait to get the OE wheels with winter tires off, so I bought some summer wheels and tires and now get to post in this thread...woohoo!

*Brand & Color: Velox Apex Black Metallic Flake
Dimensions: 18x8 +40 5x115mm
Price: $128/wheel Approx. $550 OTD w/hubcentric rings (not really needed, but did it anyway)
Tires=$616+$60 mount/balance
Red anodized lugs=$20(cheap ebay ones)
Tire Pressure Sensors=$40(cheap ebay ones, just had to have scan tool to learn)
Red Chevy Emblems=$6(cheap ebay stickers for center caps)
Caliper Paint=$0(still had a can of caliper paint from like ten years ago and figured why not)
Tires: Goodyear Eagle Sport A/S 235/45R18 (same dimensions as OE with exception of 1/2" wider)
Adapter: None
Spacer: None
Suspension Mods: Stock (a small drop kit would touch it off nicely though)
Car Information: 2014 Cruze Diesel w/115mm wheel lug pattern (limited selection of wheels)

When it's sunny out, the flake really comes out and looks like it matches the paint on the car, I like it.
































*


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

2012 Chevy Cruze 1LTRS
*
Wheels:* Maxxim Winner (made by Konig) 17x7 +40mm 5x105, 17.5lbs, $540/set
*Tires:* General Tire G-MAX AS 225/50/ZR17, 23lbs, $440/set
*Spacer/adaptor:* none
*Suspension:* Bilstein B4 shocks & struts, stock springs


----------



## NickM17 (Feb 24, 2019)

2015 Chevy Cruze 2lt 
Watercooledind MD1 18x8.5 et30
Tires: nankang ns25 225 40 18
Suspension: bc racing coilovers 
Wheels look really good I just need the fenders rolled so I can drop a bit lower


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

Drag DR-33 17x7.5 42mm offset, 225/55/17, red anodized lug nuts, stock suspension


----------



## Bynz28 (Jul 14, 2019)

is anyone running 18x8.5 In ET 30 rims with a set of 245/40 or 245/30 tires? saw some people with them on fitment industries but they are running spacers but it doesn't say if its for clearance to attain the look they want.


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

Here is my 2018/2019 pic and most recent for 2020, Got rid of the GRP springs and I'm back on H&R springs, 2018/2019 was 18x9 Fast FC04 in Titanium Graphite with Nankang 245/40/18s, this year I'm back to Hyper Silver Fast Rennen's (only 18x8 this time around on 225/45/18 General Exclaims)


----------



## Bynz28 (Jul 14, 2019)

did you have any issues with the 18x9 set up?


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

I've run 18x9s 3 times and each had different offsets (30,35,40) the 30s required me to run 215/45 or 225/40 in order to avoid rubbing when I was on the GRP springs, the 35 offset I ran 225/40 just because i had the tires(no issues at all) the 40 offset cleared in back without a hitch, the front on the other hand because of the way the inside of the wheel was made it was fn close to hitting the tie rod end on full turns but it never did(for good measure I would have run a 3mm spacer) again it all depends on the design of the wheel!


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

The only reason I'm back to 18x8 is because the guy who bought my 18x9 Rennens is nowhere to be found(besides he'd never sell them back to me), I love the look of the Rennens and because they were discontinued I have been hunting a set for a few months and last Wednesday I drove 8 hours(there and back) to get these. Well worth it for the look


----------



## Bynz28 (Jul 14, 2019)

did you notice a handling difference when changing from the 245s down to the 225s?


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

Bynz28 said:


> did you notice a handling difference when changing from the 245s down to the 225s?


The 245's gave better handling for sure, my only complaint was the ease of turning at slow speed was reduced w the 245 VS the 225s


----------



## Vuarra (Apr 18, 2016)

RTX Scalene, Gunmetal
17 X 7.5, +38
~$800 CAD for the wheels, same for the tires (General AS-05 245/45 ZR17 99W)
Everything stock
2014 Cruze LT


----------



## nav (Jun 3, 2020)

whitecruzersturbo said:


> Here is my 2018/2019 pic and most recent for 2020, Got rid of the GRP springs and I'm back on H&R springs, 2018/2019 was 18x9 Fast FC04 in Titanium Graphite with Nankang 245/40/18s, this year I'm back to Hyper Silver Fast Rennen's (only 18x8 this time around on 225/45/18 General Exclaims)
> View attachment 286574
> View attachment 286575
> 
> ...


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

2015 Cruze Diesel
Platinum Gemini 18x8 +35 offset
Continental Extreme Contact DWS 06 225/45ZR18
Bilstein B14 Coilovers
At the time of these pictures I have my coilovers down against with no rubbing or scraping. Also these wheels are for sale so check out my listing.

FS - Diesel Cruze Wheels For Sale | Chevrolet Cruze Forums (cruzetalk.com)


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

DAI wheels
Apex, in gloss black
16" OE specs
Wrapped in hercules road tour 655's









,


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

*Brand & Color:* F1R F103, Gloss Black
*Dimensions:* 18x8.5 +38mm Offset
*Price:* $235 Per Wheel. $1,040 for the Set Shipped.
*Adapter: *Originally 5X100. The wheel were re-drilled to 5X105.
*Spacer:* No Spacer
*Suspension Mods: *KONI Sport Struts & Shocks, Eibach Pro-Kit Lowering Springs, Whiteline Camber Bolts
*Car Information:* 2015 Chevrolet Cruze LT
*Tires: *245/40R18 93W Goodyear Eagle Sport All-Season

*Pictures:*


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Brand & Color: Vision bane matte black
Dimensions: 16x7
Price: $130 ea, 565 shipped set of 4 (extremecustoms.com)
Adapter: 5x105, no adapter needed
Spacer: none
Suspension Mods: Alloygators rim protectors added.
Car Information: 2016 Cruze Limited LT


----------



## kc.elliott (Jan 26, 2015)

ThatMurderedOutCruze said:


> ESR sr02, 18x9.5 +22, Sumitomo HTR 235/40/18. Really nice set of wheels from a good company. Drilled to 5x105.


I know this thread is about all about the rims and I do love em they look great but... I gotta know about the body kit.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

kc.elliott said:


> I know this thread is about all about the rims and I do love em they look great but... I gotta know about the body kit.


That member hasn't been seen since 2016. You would be better off trying to PM him. But most likely he's gone.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Just put these wheels on. Ground Force gf7 19 x 8.5 40 mm offset Tires are General G-Max 235/40/19. Have the Bilstein B14 coilovers.


----------

